
Ask HN: Anyone willing to share their thoughts on programming with D language? - andrewstuart
I considering D language mainly because I want to do C programming but it would be nice to have a much more modern and flexible language that still interfaces really well with C.<p>I wondered is there anyone out there using D who can offer their thoughts an opinions?
======
catacombs
D is fast and easy to use. However, there aren't many jobs out there.

